# First muzzy buck



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Got my first muzzleloader buck yesterday, I saw 24 different bucks in 2 days of hunting, nothing had any size to them most were 2 points and a couple 2x3's, every draw I glassed I turned up deer so it kept it exciting. I told my wife I was disappointed that I couldn't turn up a good buck, she reminded me that the freezer was empty and since I have never hunted this area I shouldn't expect a monster buck. My son also wanted some more sticks and sausage made, so on my last morning to hunt (i had 2 days to hunt) I decided if I could turn up a decent 3 or 4 point I would try and take it. Just as the sun is coming up I start seeing deer, just like the day before but in a different area I start seeing 2 point bucks and one good 3 that was a mile away, I decide to hike down the ridge to see if I could catch up with a buck in the oak brush. About 600 yards down the hill I see another 2 point, i stopped and watched him for a minute when this guy comes out of the brush, 93 yards with a Barnes TEZ and the work began. I had a great time on the hunt, the scenery was awesome, weather was beautiful and I got to take my first muzzleloader buck in an area i had only seen one time before as we had just moved here a year ago. I will learn the area better and hopefully find where the big boys hang out before the next hunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks like some familiar territory. Pine Valley unit?


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

Yes, Pine Valley. Hopefully i can get this new area figured out in the next few years, overall it was a great time!


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice job! That’s a good looking buck.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I love the Pine Valley unit...I wish I could still hunt it along with others I used to hunt in the past. It looks to me like you have already begun to figure it out. That unit has a ton of deer and quite a few bucks. I would imagine, from the little I can see in your pics, that you were hunting the oak brush. IN the areas we used to hunt, the big bucks would hang in the thick brush and hide pretty well. Congrats on a successful hunt!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roboz (May 30, 2018)

I have never been a big fan of hunting oak brush but i couldn't believe how many deer were in there. I have hunted Colorado my whole life and never saw that many deer in an area. I know there are quality bucks in there, just need to find them before i draw another tag.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Your pics brought back memories of hunting that unit and some of the bucks we used to see:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweeeeeettt!!! Congrats!


----------



## KRH (Jul 27, 2015)

Cool story, nice buck too!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work, beautiful buck


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Oh baby! Nice buck!


----------

